# Load of Known null Value



## BigPun (5. Apr 2012)

```
protected Http createHttp() {
                String proxyHost = null;
                Integer proxyPort = null;

		Http conf = new Http ();
	
		conf.setProxyHostname(proxyHost);
		conf.setProxyPort(proxyPort);

		return conf;

	}
```

Hi, brauch wieder Hilfe. Vielleicht kann mir einer diesen Bug erklären?!

Danke ^^


----------



## nillehammer (5. Apr 2012)

In dem Code setzt Du zwei Properties auf null. Wo ist da der Bug?


----------



## Landei (5. Apr 2012)

Was soll man da sagen? Wohin genau soll sich dein 
	
	
	
	





```
Http
```
 verbinden, wenn du [c]null[/c] als Adresse und Port angibst? Setze doch mal hübsche Strings wie "http://www.google.com" und "80" ein...


----------



## SlaterB (5. Apr 2012)

die Fehlermeldung


> NP: Load of known null value (NP_LOAD_OF_KNOWN_NULL_VALUE)
> 
> The variable referenced at this point is known to be null due to an earlier check against null. Although this is valid, it might be a mistake (perhaps you intended to refer to a different variable, or perhaps the earlier check to see if the variable is null should have been a check to see if it was nonnull).


beschwert sich sicherlich vor allem technisch, dass du unnötige lokale Variablen mit null anlegst,
wenn sie immer null sind, dann brauchst du doch gar keine Variablen, übergib null als Wert?

falls später noch anderer Code reinkommt oder so, muss die Warnung in der Tat einfach ignoriert werden an dieser Stelle


----------



## BigPun (5. Apr 2012)

Load of Known null Value in Zeile 7 und 8 bzw.


```
conf.setProxyHostname(proxyHost);
        conf.setProxyPort(proxyPort);
```


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2012)

Erklärt sich doch von selber??


----------



## BigPun (5. Apr 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Erklärt sich doch von selber??




haste recht da war ich wohl zu voreilig!


----------



## nillehammer (5. Apr 2012)

Hab ich immer noch nicht verstanden. Warum denkst Du es sei ein Bug, null an einen setter zu übergeben?


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2012)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich immer noch nicht verstanden. Warum denkst Du es sei ein Bug, null an einen setter zu übergeben?


Findbugs meldet sowas.

Das muss man sich natürlich denken/wissen, denn der TS erwähnt solche "Details" leider nicht... :autsch:


----------



## BigPun (5. Apr 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Findbugs meldet sowas.
> 
> Das muss man sich natürlich denken/wissen, denn der TS erwähnt solche "Details" leider nicht... :autsch:



Sorry Leute mach ich das nächste mal


----------

